# Festivus!



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 29, 2017)

I got a Festivus card today from my son and his husband. It's a photo card with a picture of the two of them right after they were married October 6 and has a greeting that says "Happy (fill in your favorite holiday here)." It has joined other photo cards I've received over the years from others in the family that are proudly displayed on the fridge.

Festivus. The holiday for the restivus.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm putting up my Festivus pole tonight!  The Airing of the Grievances will begin shortly.  I've been making my list.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2017)

I bought a brand new brass festivus pole this year. I hope my local fire department doesn’t miss it.ops1:


----------

